
Show HN: Bringing sanity to building regulations - Old_Thrashbarg
I&#x27;ve partnered with an architect to tackle a field neglected by tech startups for the last 20 years.  The current method of finding building codes is sifting through paper books, or at best, cracking opening dozens of PDFs and CTRL+F&#x27;ing your way through them.  All collaboration is still done in long email threads.<p>It blows my mind that we&#x27;re one of the first modern tech companies in this field and makes me wonder how many other niche fields have been shielded from the tech world&#x27;s attention.<p>Here it is: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;up.codes&#x2F;
======
lifeviacoffee
Let me know when you're site is back up, it sounds interesting.

------
Old_Thrashbarg
Also, happy to get any feedback, ideas, criticism, etc

